# Drone wars...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

What would you do? A drone is hovering over your house and you have a young daughter that likes to sunbath? Do you shoot it down and worry about the consequences later? 
Hillview man arrested for shooting down drone; cites right to pr - WDRB 41 Louisville News

Also in other drone news... Drones are hindering efforts to put out California wildfires...how you ask?!! Because they are flying in the helicopter's airspace. They're worried that a drone will take down a helicopter!

I think we are in the middle of another technology boom. Drones are going to play a huge part in the years to come.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Isn't there something that could be made that would just block the radio frequency being used to control the thing? That would make a "no fly zone". We do it with cell service.

How long until we have a drones with guns shooting each other? hehe


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If it's hovering over my house I will walk out the back door naked. That should take care of my drone problems.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my turkey gun would be a good anti drone shotgun. Or if they become a more common nuisance you can full the sky with lead with this one * NSFW * :


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> Isn't there something that could be made that would just block the radio frequency being used to control the thing? That would make a "no fly zone". We do it with cell service.
> 
> How long until we have a drones with guns shooting each other? hehe


That's a pretty good idea. I'm sure some of our radio experts could figure that one out. Maybe they could hijack the trespassing drone and make it crash?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There are eventually counters to all technology. Concentrated emp burst to fry the drones electronics? Miniature stinger technology? I would have to consider taking down a nuisance drone. Especially if it was my daughter as spelled out in Mish's theoretical exercise


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I kind of wish a few drones would hang around over the place. I'd just consider then to be more clays for skeet shooting.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

If I were the drone owner I would hire the best attorney and own the guys house after suing him. If that didn't work I would beat the snot out of him.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I someone is flying a drone over my property then I might use my CB radio to see if they operate on the same frequencies as radio controlled model planes. If they do then the drone will crash for unknown reasons and I will use the parts to build a missile guidance system that homes in on GPS coordinates for "home". Two unfortunate accidents in a week - it won't even get any press.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Paul S...I like the way you think.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, thank you - but now I'm concerned about you....

On the reality of it radio controlled models have always used the CB radio frequencies so if you dial up through the channel while keying the mike you are likely to find the right frequency to make it do something that will benefit you. Most of these drones have an "automated return to home" if they lose a signal or power gets low. There is a lot of electronics that you could use, either for yourself or to return the pieces to their rightful owner. (in any appropriate manner)


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Most "drones" that you see are nothing more than what we hobbyist call a quad-copter.Mine operates on 2.4ghz,which is standardized now to not interfere with other "radio,communication and navigation" equipment of anything within it's radio range.By law,it has to accept any radio interference as to not conflict with anything of importance such as a passing small private plane,etc.

The tin hats really shine when someone see's one.I would guess that the vast majority of sightings are nothing more than hobby class adult toys and are completely up to no harm (I did not say all).

And Mish-mine has a go-pro on a turrent in the belly,I can move the camera separately from the aircraft itself from a seperate channel on my radio,makes for wonderful,and beautiful aerial footage since I live in a mostly wooded area.Fall and winter vids are the best when the leaves are colored up or have dropped off.When the leaves are off,it gives an awesome mapping of the terrain.


I do not need to see my drone physically in the air as it can be flown from a monitor on my transmitter.I wouldn't mind catching a hotbody sunbathing in her backyard,but sadly the only one worth looking at where I live is T-bone the steer.And he does look good,even from 300 ft up.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Sharkbait! Now I know the frequency they use....

I think I have a new use for my Dish antenna! I'll only need the maximum legal transmission power at that frequency to disable any "hobby" drone in the area. With a narrow transmission it is not likely to get picked up by any monitors.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Thanks Sharkbait! Now I know the frequency they use....
> 
> I think I have a new use for my Dish antenna! I'll only need the maximum legal transmission power at that frequency to disable any "hobby" drone in the area. With a narrow transmission it is not likely to get picked up by any monitors.


I'm glad you live in Wa. Paul,lol.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Me too! Less adverse weather and, at least where I am, less earthquake activity.

I don't have any drones in the area - not yet anyway - but those darn black helicopters fly over my land from time to time... It's illegal for me to have stingers so, for now they're safe.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Now see,that's where I luck out in Ohio.I haven't seen any military type action anywhere in my area.However,the drone "quadcopters" are becoming very popular for hobbyist as they are much easier to fly than traditional r/c helicopters.

I'm pretty sure that is most of what seen,but Mish is right,like the guy in trouble now for posting that vid of his homemade one with a gun on it.Makes you wonder how many has done it and are just smart enough not to post the a video of it on youtube.Like mentioned on mine,it has a turrent that could be adapted for many other uses.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Knowing nothing about RC other than I want me one of them traxxis cars. I would think one could buy a good transmitter that has multiple channels to take over or seriously jack with its flight path. For the real RC guys. Is this a posibilitie?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, if you get the right frequency. The closest signal will overpower the other but it will be a battle if the owner is paying attention because he can still send signals to the drone too. You would have to send a constant signal to cause the drone to do one thing (like dive) and the best the owner could do is to keep it from diving. Killing the power (reducing the throttle to 0) would be a fair move.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If I were the drone owner I would hire the best attorney and own the guys house after suing him. If that didn't work I would beat the snot out of him.


Really? If you were the drone owner who was hovering over my house as my teen daughters were sunbathing, you'd have trouble communicating with your attorney. Your jaw would be wired shut and the finger used to control the drone would be bent in ways that would make you gag.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

All done in an appropriately legal manner....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> All done in an appropriately legal manner....


Yup. I would be at a restaurant when the unfortunate accident happened. I would be with some friends, and the waitress would remember me as I'd leave a memorable tip, just to make sure.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

It used to be,back when most all r/c was on FM frequencies,but since they changed it all now (the FCC I believe) all hobby class transmitters have to be on 2.4 ghz.You used to just change the crystals in both the reciever and transmitter for different channels.That way,if you went to the park to run you gas r/c car and someone there was on the same channel,you just simply changed the crystals to a different channel.But now on 2.4ghz,the is no crystal changing.The receiver and transmitter are synced "binded" together and you cannot change it.

So on modern r/c stuff with 2.4,no you could get on their channel just to mess with them.

There is also a difference between land (cars,boats,etc.) transmitters and ones for vehicles that fly.After a certain size (excluding toys like air hogs and the such) has to be fcc approved for use in public airspace.


Edit-referencing Secretpreppers post.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Well there goes that idea. Thanks Sharkbait.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry,lol.

When I belonged to a flying club years ago,you were assigned a channel before you was even allowed to turn your radio on,just to prevent being on the same channel as someone already in the air and cause them to crash their $1000 plane.

Now,with 2.4,that is no longer an issue.

Until PaulS builds a jammer in that frequency.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I someone is flying a drone over my property then I might use my CB radio to see if they operate on the same frequencies as radio controlled model planes. If they do then the drone will crash for unknown reasons and I will use the parts to build a missile guidance system that homes in on GPS coordinates for "home". Two unfortunate accidents in a week - it won't even get any press.


I have no doubt this would work Paul. But, I think it would not be half as much fun as blowing the damn thing out of the sky with my 12 gauge.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

True, so true, but you have more usable pieces my way.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Paul,

Will you be selling these jammers? Or giving direction on building your own for dummies? I see one of these falling out of the sky for unknown reasons on your property problematic for the owner and I like that.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If I were the drone owner I would hire the best attorney and own the guys house after suing him. If that didn't work I would beat the snot out of him.


For most of the people I know, . . . you may want to tell them what kind of candy and flowers you would like sent to the ICU room you will occupy, . . . before you attempt to beat the snot out of them.

I own 10 acres in the state of Ohio, . . . which as I understand the law, . . . gives me full control of the air space above it, . . . and me and a 32 inch 12 gauge pump shotgun intend to protect our privacy rights.

Stop by the end of the driveway, . . . any parts that land on my property will be in the black garbage bag laying there waiting for Friday trash pickup. If you get there on Friday morning, . . . you may have to go through more than one to find your drone remains.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Where we live it is completely legal to shoot on your own property. People do it all the time, so no one would notice. Except for the drone operator.
Of course, anything over 150 feet (50 yards) in altitude would be pretty hard to knock down except for the extreme 3 & 1/2 magnum turkey or duck loads.
And heck, I don't even like the 12 ga 3" loads out of my 870. They hurt.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am taking down any drone on my property. But I am not getting caught. no madder what video it sends as it crashes down.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Would the drone or the operators of the drone be put on the sex offender list? Is it OK for the government or a news agency to act as a voyeur. If I see a drone I am going to strip down and then call the police and say a sexual predator is taking pictures of me in the nude.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When you do that... make some attempt to cover up...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All they will have on te drone's video will be for strange look creature in a gilly suit that may resemble Oscar the grouch with a goose gun. Then lights out


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Paul 
says: Thanks Sharkbait! Now I know the frequency they use....

I think I have a new use for my Dish antenna! I'll only need the maximum legal transmission power at that frequency to disable any "hobby" drone in the area. With a narrow transmission it is not likely to get picked up by any monitors. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That is BS I don't care if you do know the frequency it makes no difference. First even if you know the exact frequency it would just switch to another with the controller once that exact frequency became over whelmed, Even mentioning CB means you are thinking ancient tech. They use a data stream with a set digital number on the last string possibly 27 bits in a byte with the last 5 bits used to confirm the byte sent is correct. The worst it would ever do is cause the drone to loose contact with the controller and it would fly back home where it took off from.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I am taking down any drone on my property. But I am not getting caught. no madder what video it sends as it crashes down.


Do what you want if it is on your property but if it is over 90 ft high it is not on your property. Just like a plane, jet or helicopter.
What I tell everyone that thinks they got the right to shoot one down is the drone is not on your property and it would be no different then you coming and shoot at my stuff on my property. So if someone shoots my drone down than I have just as much right to shoot targets on his land I bet a car, cow or pet would be easier to hit than a drone flying at 30 mph at 200 to 300 ft high.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Denton said:


> Really? If you were the drone owner who was hovering over my house as my teen daughters were sunbathing, you'd have trouble communicating with your attorney. Your jaw would be wired shut and the finger used to control the drone would be bent in ways that would make you gag.


Sounding kind of tough there Denton.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Before you shoot at a drone you might want to read this it is considered as an aircraft and under the same protection as airplanes and helicopters. 
Is It OK to Shoot Down Your Neighbor's Drone?


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If I were the drone owner I would hire the best attorney and own the guys house after suing him. If that didn't work I would beat the snot out of him.


Any camera equipped drone over my property becomes my property and I will shoot it down if I can, I am in the county so no problem with the gun fire. As to attorneys, I have a good one. Now whether you can beat the snot out of me would remain to be seen. As my daddy taught me when I was young " don't f??? with old men.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I was just reading about this stuff on a gun forum. A suggestion was made: Potato Cannon (gun) loaded with mini-bungee cords. I LIKE THAT!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Just learned about this today ... A NET gun.
or you can buy one that shoots up to 45 feet... for nearly $500

Build A Net Gun


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

just mike said:


> Any camera equipped drone over my property becomes my property and I will shoot it down if I can, I am in the county so no problem with the gun fire. As to attorneys, I have a good one. Now whether you can beat the snot out of me would remain to be seen. As my daddy taught me when I was young " don't f??? with old men.


You could be dealing with the FAA attorneys as it is a federal offence. And like I said your property probably has a lot of targets also probably much bigger ones that would be much easier to hit.

EDIT: Did you tell that to google earth they flew and took pictures of just about everyone's house in the US and they didn't need to get any permission. A drone over your property has as much right to be in that position as your house below and if you don't like it move, you paid for the land not the airspace above.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> You could be dealing with the FAA attorneys as it is a federal offence. And like I said your property probably has a lot of targets also probably much bigger ones that would be much easier to hit.
> 
> EDIT: Did you tell that to google earth they flew and took pictures of just about everyone's house in the US and they didn't need to get any permission. A drone over your property has as much right to be in that position as your house below and if you don't like it move, you paid for the land not the airspace
> above.


Targets on my property MAY just fire back. Google Earth was not flying 20 to 30 feet over my property. I don,t like it and I am NOT moving. If you don't like it STUFF it. Fly one over my house as a test if you like, my friends and neighbors have been warned likewise- they have decided not to test my resolve. Feel free to ask the local Sheriffs department who complained and why they now fly at a reasonable altitude over my house in their helicopter.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

just mike said:


> Targets on my property MAY just fire back. Google Earth was not flying 20 to 30 feet over my property. I don,t like it and I am NOT moving. If you don't like it STUFF it. Fly one over my house as a test if you like, my friends and neighbors have been warned likewise- they have decided not to test my resolve. Feel free to ask the local Sheriffs department who complained and why they now fly at a reasonable altitude over my house in their helicopter.


I mentioned a minimum of 90 ft over your house and I don't need to fly over your house I could just hover there until my battery starts to run down and I would be in the right. like I said you probably have much bigger targets if you start the target war. And we all know everyone that talks big with how great they are with a gun and they will shoot this are that when they feel like it is usually all talk. You may have some grounds to sue someone under certain voyeur laws, but I bet you will not find any that say you can shot an aircraft because you decide how much air space you own over your house. I bet you didn't tell the sheriff that you were shooting at the helicopters because you thought they were to low.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

By common law you own the airspace above your home that you can reasonably occupy or use. By federal law it is against the law to breach the privacy of an individual on his own property through the use of audio or video enhancement devices.
The rights of an individual to be secure within their home, and free from search of their person, property, papers and affects is protected by the fourth amendment.

Any nuisance or harmful invasion of a persons property is a breach of the sovereignty of his home. It is against the law to photograph any person where privacy is commonly expected. In ones home and within the confines of ones own property there is a common expectation of privacy.

While the use of deadly force may not withstand the test of the courts, the use of some reasonable means to eliminate the threat or locate the responsible party would be an expected and valid response. Short range directional radio interference, nets, water hose, and similar technology would likely stand as reasonable and prudent responses. While there are no laws specifically governing the use or misuse of remotely piloted drones there are applicable laws governing what is allowed on someone else's property.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Here's what I would probably do...

The little drones have like a 20 minute flight time and fairly limited range. It should be fairly simple to track it back to the operator.

Next time it flies over, I would call the police and report a peeping Tom. Explain the situation and tell them who is flying it. Maybe they would do something, maybe not, but you are establishing a written record.

If it came back, I would file for a restraining order.

Jam them up legally and they would find somewhere else to fly. Worst case, the police report would have their name and address. Do with that information as you see fit.


----------

